# 195 40 15, do they exist??



## novworries.com (Dec 9, 2002)

hello
i am going to pick up some new tyres for my new rims, and am keen to run a low profile tyre, 195 40 15 but have only ever heard that they exist, do they and how expensive over 45s/50s are they?
thanks
Chris


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: 195 40 15, do they exist?? (novworries.com)*

i do not believe there is a tire available in that size.
195 45 15 is probably the closest you can get (and those are pretty hard to find, still)


----------



## novworries.com (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: 195 40 15, do they exist?? (gotta_jet)*

http://www.mytyres.net








i am going for 195 50 15s now, a friend has a brand new set for £100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 195 40 15, do they exist?? (novworries.com)*

195/45-15 barely supports the weight of 
any VW except a Rarebut. Go with 195/50-15's.


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------

